# EGR valve and DPF regeneration.



## Muir86 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hello! 
I scoured the various technical threads but couldn't find this question asked/answered anywhere.

I intend to get a mild tune on my 2013 Cruze diesel and to get the EGR closed electronically at the same time (simply to avoid all the gunk in my intake).
I know some diesels rely on the extra heat generated by the EGR to regen the DPF - newer Dacia dci's for example cannot reliably regen if the EGR is shut off.

Does anyone know if Cruze vcdi's can regen properly without the EGR?
Down the road I might consider getting rid of the DPF, but not until the 1year dealer warranty is up.

Why GM didn't just stick a seperate injector in the DPF instead of overfueling to raise burn temp is beyond me, but alas :eek7:


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

2013 diesel...What country is your diesel Cruze?


----------



## Muir86 (Dec 25, 2018)

Sorry completely omitted the essentiels, it's a 2.0 VCDI 163ps and I live in Denmark (I reckon it'd mean an EU version).


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

EGR is not used for regens.


----------



## Muir86 (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Snipesy, that sets my mind at easy!

Sorry for the late reply, i lost my PW and had trouble getting it reset.


----------

